# Lawn fertilization program



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

Can any one give me a good lawn fertilization program over the year for cool season grass with amounts and types of fertilizers. A program using a slow or quick release or mixed.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

@mustafa Where are you located?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

If you have Winter, you would tyoically wait until at least April, after mowing a few times, or even May, until using N. Some people, myself included, have been known to wait until June. Organics are good for Spring, but slow release synthetics can be used. In Summer, you'd typically either not apply any N, or go very light with organics. Early fall is the most important of the year. A mix of fast and slow release is ideal at that time. Late fall is arguably the second most important, but the timing is critical.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Let's halt all the "science" into this. It's grass, it's hungry and thirsty. It needs food and water. The hotter it gets the more fuel it requires. Just like a marathon runner in summer time. Your lawn needs a steady supply of water and nutrients during growing season.

Back on topic, you need a soil test. Best one on the market is the LaMotte Garden Kit. Let it tell you what your lawn needs.
Someone recommending a program is not helping you directly. You have different soil, grass type, climate and so on than the info provided.

slomo


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@slomo I disagree with the hotter it gets the more fuel it needs. For a cool season grass, after 68F the amount of fuel it needs reduces. At 100F, I would not recommend any more fertilizer. It needs to reserve all the energy to survive instead of pushing grow.

Further, a real lab that handles soils on a daily basis will always the best option than a diy home kit.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

g-man said:


> @slomo I disagree with the hotter it gets the more fuel it needs. For a cool season grass, after 68F the amount of fuel it needs reduces. At 100F, I would not recommend any more fertilizer. It needs to reserve all the energy to survive instead of pushing grow.
> 
> Further, a real lab that handles soils on a daily basis will always the best option than a diy home kit.


I have Bermuda grass. It will eat all the N you can drop on it. If you have a full lawn with no bare spots then fert less. Cool season grass people have different requirements agreed.

slomo


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

+1 g-man
@mustafa If you are having turf issues, ir if you want to avoid them, you should get a soil test to guide you in what to apply.
Until then, for fescue, you can apply a triple NPK fertilizer (10-10-10, 12-12-12, 19-19-19 or the like)with little concern. You can apply it at the rate of 1# of N/M now (Labor day), then you can apply one pound of N/M using a winterizer A couple of weeks before the ground freezes. Get a soil test and g-man is a plethora of info re: fescue


----------

